# get cross



## artimedoros49

Hello,

How would you best say the above in Czech?

My teacher *gets cross* when I tell him that I write (to you) in English.
Učitel *se zlobí*, když mu řeknu, že píšu anglicky.

I'm not implying that he gets angry, which would be too strong for what I mean here.

Thank you


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello artimedoros49, I'm not a native Czech speaker, but have been speaking it long enough to have reached the stage where I no longer try to translate the English words, but am (usually ) able to express the thought without reference to the English words or English grammar. I suspect that _zlobit se_, while not wrong, might be a bit over the top for your sense, if I understand it correctly, and the first version that comes to me is _učitel nerad slyší, že Ti/Vám píšu anglicky._

I've followed your (normal conversational) style and assumed context, so _píšu_ rather than formal _píši;_ if the teacher is female, then obviously _učitelka_ _nerada _..., and if it's not already clear from the context you can add the possessive adjective _můj _(masc), _moje/má _(feminine). If the speaker is a young child, or is referring to the teacher deferentially, they'd probably say _pan učitel_ or _paní učitelka_.

This Czech version is neater because if the teacher "hears it", then it automatically assumes that you've told him. And the nerad/nerada in this kind of context translates to "gets cross, is not very keen, gets a bit miffed, is not too happy about" - that kind of irritation level. 

But please wait for the natives, they speak their own language better than me.


----------



## djwebb1969

Enquiring Mind, isn't it nerád? Or is the á pronounced short in colloquial Czech?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

A very logical point, dj, but no. In the negative form, the long á is shortened, see here (source: cokdybysme.net - pdf file downloads):

_"To negate these sentences, you generally negate mít (...). The phrase mít nerad/nerada (with a short vowel!) can also be used, especially to emphasize the disliking:
Děti mám nerad.
Kids I just don’t like.

When you like or dislike an activity, use rád/ráda with a conjugated form of the verb that refers to the activity. To negate these sentences, use nerad/nerada/neradi/nerady. Note that the English translation often — but not always! — uses like(s) to… plus an unconjugated verb.
Nerada hraju volejbal.
I don’t like to play volleyball."
_


----------



## artimedoros49

Thanks so much for that suggestion (_nerad slyší) _Enquiring Mind. Much closer to what I mean. Thank you also for the additional explanation about the possessive pronoun. I wasn't sure about using it in this context, so that's been very helpful as well.


----------



## hypoch

"Nerad slyší" sounds very good here to me. I would just complement this by saying that in other situations where you don't want to imply hearing you could use "nerad vidí". It is probably more general without much stress on the seeing.


----------

